Ask HN: What's your favorite Emacs Mode? - ne01
======
iLemming
org-mode of course. it's a secret weapon of Emacs. Very few people move to
Emacs for org-mode, not too many emacs users use org, and the number of people
who actually possess deep knowledge of org mode features is very small. org
mode is truly massive. The way it changed my workflow and many others is
indescribable. Anyone who uses Emacs should learn org.

------
ne01
Ace Jump -- You can move your cursor to ANY position ( across window and frame
) in emacs by using only 3 times key press.

------
daly
Fundamental mode

------
Kjeldahl
helm+projectile+avy+magit

------
nodivbyzero
org-mode

